# Latin plaque-need translation!



## el_tigre

Hi!

Could somebody translate me this inscription??

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Latinski_natpis,_Zlatarićeva_kula3050382.JPG


----------



## Cagey

Please give us some background. What is this object?  Where was it found? Etc.

Whatever you know about it may help.


----------



## Eroi Del Mare

It should be the Zlatariceva tower in Pijavicino (Croatia).

Here the article on wiki-Croatia

http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pijavičino

I presume that this line,"Podie sebi i potomcima iz ljubavi prema zelenim gajevima",could be the translation.


----------



## relativamente

The difficult part is   amoena virecta
I found in an online dictionary “amoena virecta, of Paradise,” Prud. Cath. 3, 101: 
Then, it is about a magnificent garden

The text is clear to read

FLORIVS HAS AEDES
HAEC ORNAT AMOENA VIRECTA
AUREUS IPSE SIBI POSTERITATIS AMANS

this texts is not completely clear to me, but it seems the subject is Florius Aureus, who built the garden but is strange separating both names.Maybe is not a real name but a pseudonime.
Also sibi posteritatis amans seems s little strange but I suppose the meanings is "loving the people who would live after himself"

My try
Florius Aureus ornates this building with magnificent gardens, for the love he has for the people who will live after himself.


----------



## Starfrown

relativamente said:


> The difficult part is   amoena virecta
> I found in an online dictionary “amoena virecta, of Paradise,” Prud. Cath. 3, 101:
> Then, it is about a magnificent garden


_Amoena virecta_ is taken directly from Vergil.  I don't know about translating it as "magnificent garden," as I believe--based on dictionary lookup--that _virecta_ is closer in meaning to "lawn(s)" and _amoena_ is more like "charming" or "pleasing" than "magnificent."


----------



## el_tigre

Eroi Del Mare said:


> It should be the Zlatariceva tower in Pijavicino (Croatia).
> 
> Here the article on wiki-Croatia
> 
> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pijavičino
> 
> I presume that this line,"Podiže sebi i potomcima iz ljubavi prema zelenim gajevima",could be the translation.



Ah yes, what and idiot I have been!!  Thanks anyway!


----------



## bibax

Now it is clearer. 

The name of the investor is Cvijeto Zlatarić (from roots meaning flower and gold), latinized form is Florius Aureus.

The Croatian translation suggests: _viretum_ = green grove/bosque (zeleni gaj).

I should read it:

*Florius has aedes haec amoena vireta(que) ornât (= ornavit).
Aureus ipse sibi posteritati(que) amans.
.M.DC.XXV.*

_Cvijeto adorned this building (and) this pleasant (green) groves.
Zlatarić himself to himself (and to his) posterity with love.
1625_


----------

